# Villamartin



## Katieo (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi all

We're after some advice on two things if anyone can help 

Firstly were after 3 air con units fitting and was wondering who to approach for this job 
And also after the best internet company to set up and fit with TV etc 

Thanks for any info


----------



## Sandraw719 (Jul 19, 2013)

Katieo said:


> Hi all
> 
> We're after some advice on two things if anyone can help
> 
> ...



There is a Spanish man in the plaza and he can help.it costs 600euros for each ac.

There is one company called nolimit near Diaprix and it costs 20 euros a month.


----------



## Katieo (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks for the reply 
What sort of timescale would it take from ordering to fitted as in are they busy at this time of year 
We're hoping to complete early June 
Would anyone have any contact details for the air con people 
Thanks all


----------

